

Finish what you start - monological

I have big problem, and I have a feeling I'm not alone on this. I get an idea, I get super excited, work on it like crazy and then I either get burned out, or loose interest and eventually move onto something else. I've started 5 web apps, 4 iPhone apps, 1 hardware project, a blog. Out of all of those, I released one of the iPhone apps, which made me about $70 bucks (6 months), two web apps, one of which has had about 7k visits over the year (2 weeks) and another that just fizzled right away(2-3 years) and my blog which has had couple hundred visits over the year (ongoing).<p>Now I know those aren't very big numbers, but I've noticed something....you have to release and release early!!!! A  crappy project that gets released, fizzles and dies is still better by leaps and bounds, than a project thats been worked on for 2 years and never sees the light of day. Now I know this is all common sense and I know that everyone and their mom spews the release early mantra, but it's the truth. You need the positive feedback loop to keep you excited about working on something, otherwise it will die. What's even funnier is that the web app that took me the least amount of time to make, 2 weeks, is the one that succeeded the most in terms popularity and the one that took me the longest, 2-3 years, did the worst and I almost pulled the hair out of my head working on it. Life's funny like that...<p>Your thoughts?
======
slater
So you've learned about procrastination, and K.I.S.S.? ;)

